# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) برامج برامج لرسم بوردات الهواتف

## محمحود القيسي

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم مين بيعرف برامج لرسم مخططات الهواتف زي برنامج pads layout
وتعليم البرامج هاي 
أو تعليم برنامج ال pads layout
وشكرا

----------


## kamikaz17

*ZXW Dongle   ,*

----------

